

Kodak housed nuclear reactor with enriched uranium - bootload
http://www.slashgear.com/kodak-housed-nuclear-reactor-with-enriched-uranium-14228037/

======
bootload
_"... Critical Mass Material/176 ft3 radwaste disposed Possession of SNM
sufficent to form critical mass ..."_

interesting as the site is also listed #73 ~
<http://prop1.org/prop1/radiated/ny0rept.htm>

